# Getting over GF's/Partners



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Apr 6, 2011)

This might sound lame but does anyone have advice for getting over long term relationships? seems to be really eating at me knots in my stomach, getting out of bed to do anything seems beyond me. Sat night i got totally wasted sunday/monday/tuesday/today i've pretty much just been sleeping/lying in bed all day skipped my uni classes, luckily i have holidays at the end of this week. Its been about 4 days hopefully with time it'll get better..


----------



## shellfisch (Apr 6, 2011)

Keep busy - that doesn't include getting wasted :lol:
Talk to someone - friend/mum/doctor etc.
Go to your uni classes and immerse yourself in knowledge and become really successful.
Success is the best revenge 

Good luck


----------



## Virides (Apr 6, 2011)

I had a girl that dumped me for stupid reasons and I was much the same until I decided to see it for what it was "a stupid reason" and made myself hate her. For me, it was alot easier to think of her under a bad light than it was to think how "great" she was.

At the time this worked and now later on, I still respect her and understand that what we had was good for what it was, but the pain of the breakup doesnt hurt because I removed all the "miss" factor.

I haven't seen her for 4yrs now, and don't intend on catching up at all.


----------



## Australis (Apr 6, 2011)

Rebound(s)..


----------



## dreamkiller (Apr 6, 2011)

a meaningless fling


----------



## Tinky (Apr 6, 2011)

Find a cougar


----------



## wranga (Apr 6, 2011)

your got the net. theres lots of chat/dating sites. pick up and have as much fun as you can. you might even find theres someone there thats worth more than just abit of fun, but enjoy yourself in the mean time


----------



## Braidotti (Apr 6, 2011)

Go out and party with your mates.


----------



## sookie (Apr 6, 2011)

Females go thru this too.Knotted stomach,crying all the time,no appetite and sleeping/lying about all day.last time it happened to me (long time ago now) get up,shower,spruce yourself up,go get drunk,pick a fight,get laid,go home.you will feel better.but time heals all wounds.


----------



## SamNabz (Apr 6, 2011)

Just get back out there and party, meet new girls you're still young mate, you'll be right...

Warning: Do *not* get too drunk as it will almost always end up with you getting home somehow and drunk dialing the ex or a friend of hers....sobbing 

Good luck


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Apr 6, 2011)

sookie said:


> Females go thru this too.Knotted stomach,crying all the time,no appetite and sleeping/lying about all day.last time it happened to me (long time ago now) get up,shower,spruce yourself up,go get drunk,pick a fight,get laid,go home.you will feel better.but time heals all wounds.



You pretty much hit exactly how im feeling besides the crying, think i've eaten maybe one meal and half an apple in like 4 days.
Its kind of complicated though which makes it even harder.. had only been getting up to shower then straight back to bed. Decieded today i would try and go out to the gym or something although i doubt ill go to uni.


----------



## saximus (Apr 6, 2011)

Really sorry to hear about your pain dude but you really have to get out of the house. Going to uni and seeing friends and getting your mind on your study will be a thousand times better than sitting at home being upset and will help to put things in perspective. For me, seeing that the world hadn't stopped (in fact the world didn't even notice) helped to realise this. You're only so young too, this is when you should be having the most fun, not being upset over something that you will laugh about in a couple of years. You will see eventually that these are the life experiences that everyone goes through and the ones that define us and provide the opportunities to grow and learn.


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 6, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> Warning: Do *not* get too drunk as it will almost always end up with you getting home somehow and drunk dialing the ex or a friend of hers....sobbing
> 
> Good luck



LOL @ DUI's!

YouTube - DUI - HAR MAR SUPERSTAR (Official Music Video) - High Resolution


----------



## SamNabz (Apr 6, 2011)

lmfao Gordo


----------



## Laghairt (Apr 6, 2011)

If you're already depressed, you should stay away from alcohol which is a depressant and will make you feel worse in the long run.


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 6, 2011)

anouc said:


> If you're already depressed you describe then you should stay away from alcohol which is a depressant and will make you feel worse in the long run.



I think you are misunderstanding the definition of 'depressant' in the context of alcohol and other recreational drugs. 

Alcohol is a depressant, but not in the same context as feeling depressed or having depression. It is classed as a drepressant because it 'depresses' or numbs the central nervous system. It is about how it gives you a buzz not that it makes you sad.


----------



## FusionMorelia (Apr 6, 2011)

nothing gets you over the EX like getting over the next


----------



## FAY (Apr 6, 2011)

Southern_Forest_Drag said:


> You pretty much hit exactly how im feeling besides the crying, think i've eaten maybe one meal and half an apple in like 4 days.
> Its kind of complicated though which makes it even harder.. had only been getting up to shower then straight back to bed. Decieded today i would try and go out to the gym or something although i doubt ill go to uni.


I am hearing you. It really is a strange feeling. When something drastic happened in my life a long time ago, I couldn't get out of bed for a week. Even though you are not sick as such, that is how you felt. You actually felt hollow inside, like you are just a husk. It is the most horrible feeling and I would never wish it on anyone. It was not a break up but a death. A break up is still like a grieving process and you need to go through it before it starts getting better.
But it does get better, you just have to give it time. You are only young and you WILL look back in time and realise that this person was not worth it.


----------



## Laghairt (Apr 6, 2011)

Actually, alcohol consumption reduces serotonin, dopamine and epinephrine level (neurotransmitters in your brain); sometimes it has a toxic effect on neurotransmitters. Once the serotonin level drops depression can quickly settle in, especially if you are already dpressed. That is why you feel crap for days after a huge night.

So even if it makes you feel better temporarily, the next day you will sink lower than you already were before you started drinking. The last thing this guy needs is for his brain chemistry to be effected in that way. 



waruikazi said:


> I think you are misunderstanding the definition of 'depressant' in the context of alcohol and other recreational drugs.
> 
> Alcohol is a depressant, but not in the same context as feeling depressed or having depression. It is classed as a drepressant because it 'depresses' or numbs the central nervous system. It is about how it gives you a buzz not that it makes you sad.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Apr 6, 2011)

Go for a run. 
Get drunk
Go herping
Go out
Spend a **** load of cash. 
Some may seem superficial but hey it works.


----------



## marcmarc (Apr 6, 2011)

Get out of the house! I don't think anyone can give advice on getting over things like this, only that you will get over it. Do things that make you feel good, go out etc but be mindful of the dialing under the influence warning! That can get messy. I should know 

My suggestion to you, buy a reptile!! Turn a negative into a massive positive. 

Seriously though if things get bad don't hesitate to talk to anyone, like you have done here, even if it is just to vent. Plenty of good folk to be found here!


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 6, 2011)

anouc said:


> Actually, alcohol consumption reduces serotonin, dopamine and epinephrine level (neurotransmitters in your brain); sometimes it has a toxic effect on neurotransmitters. Once the serotonin level drops depression can quickly settle in, especially if you are already dpressed. That is why you feel crap for days after a huge night.
> 
> So even if it makes you feel better temporarily, the next day you will sink lower than you already were before you started drinking. The last thing this guy needs is for his brain chemistry to be effected in that way.



Well done, you've used google! I was under the impression that alcohol affected the chemical receptors in your brain, i don't really care to look it up but either way that doesn't change my post. Your post showed that you did not have a good understanding of what a depressant is. 

Depressants are a group of drugs that include alcohol and are named as such because they depress the central nervous system, which inturn catches you a buzz. They are not called depressants because they make people sad.


----------



## Laghairt (Apr 6, 2011)

Well that's kind of beside the point though isn't it Gordo? I posted because I wanted to point out that alcohol won't help his situation in the long run contrary to the advice of others.

Your understanding of how depresents work is very simplistic, but I'm busy right now and cant be bothered continuing this discussion.



waruikazi said:


> Depressants are a group of drugs that include alcohol and are named as such because they depress the central nervous system, which inturn catches you a buzz. They are not called depressants because they make people sad.


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 6, 2011)

anouc said:


> Well that's kind of beside the point though isn't it Gordo? I posted because I wanted to point out that alcohol won't help his situation in the long run contrary to the advice of others.
> 
> Your understanding of how depresents work is very simplistic, but I'm busy right now and cant be bothered continuing this discussion.


 
If you would like me to write you an essay on why you are wrong when you say alcohol will make you depressed *because *alcohol is a depressant, i'm sure i could knock something out for you. 

You still seem reluctant to accept what the definition of depressant is in this context of recreational drugs. That is my only point of contention with you. If you had of said something similar to 'Don't go writing yourself off, that can lead to depression and making you feel worse.' I wouldn't have said anything. But you didn't you said: 


> If you're already depressed you describe then you should stay away from alcohol which is a depressant and will make you feel worse in the long run.


 
Which is not correct. Depressants are not named as such because they cause depression. 

My posts may have led you to beleive that i have a simplistic understanding but i'd rather have a simple view on these things than be wrong, like you are.


----------



## Laghairt (Apr 6, 2011)

My original post (quoted by you) said:

"you should stay away from alcohol which is a depressant and will make you feel worse in the long run."

I never said alcohol is a depressant so....

or 

alchool is a depressant and therefore....

I simply stated that it was a depressant which is correct, and that it will make you feel worse in the long run which for reasons already explained is also correct


Congrats mate, you have made yourself look ignorant yet again!


----------



## SamNabz (Apr 6, 2011)

Boys, you've pretty much taken the whole thread lol just PM each other


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 6, 2011)

anouc said:


> My original post (quoted by you) said:
> 
> "you should stay away from alcohol which is a depressant and will make you feel worse in the long run."
> 
> ...



You're a numpty! If that is what you meant, why did you wait until my third response to make that clear?

All i've been saying all along is that the word 'depressant' is used to describe drugs that depress the central nervous system. Not drugs that make you depressed. If that is not what your original post meant then you could have avoided all of this by saying something like 'Yes i know that Gordo, i worded my post wrong.'

And just so we are clear there is very little sematic difference between the three terms you have used 'so,' 'therefore' and 'and will' all construct a causative argument between the two phrases in your apparently poorly worded sentences. 

I don't think i have made myself look ignorant. I have made myself look like i have a clearer understanding of the word 'depressant' in this context than you do. 

Jeeeezuz i have to make myself a drug and grammar Nazi!



SamNabz said:


> Boys, you've pretty much taken the whole thread lol just PM each other



Sorry champ. I'm just trying to take Forest dragon's mind off things lol!


----------



## southy (Apr 6, 2011)

the only way to get over someone is to get under someone...


----------



## Smithers (Apr 6, 2011)

Remember the good times, anger and hatred are energies wasted right now and will drag you down further. Eat healthy, exercise, talk about it openly with someone you feel comfortable with and let the process continue...time is the healer here. If your not eating make sure you drink heaps of water. All the best


----------



## dangles (Apr 6, 2011)

What works for one may not work for others. 1 thing most people agree on is to make the effort to get up and do something. Even if it's go for a walk, go to a friends place etc


----------



## kitten_pheonix (Apr 6, 2011)

I know the feeling, i just got out of a 3 year relationship myself, and if your lke me and the above suggestions dont really help and only make it worse, find someone who you can talk to when your feeling bad that will put a smile on your face you dont have to forget them or hate them, you cant put feelings there on command or it would be easy and you wouldnt still be feeling how you do. The best thing to do is try go to uni, keep up your routine, get a mate or someone you can talk to any time of day that wont get over u talking about it, or will send u a joke every half hour just to make u smile and forget for 5 seconds. its not about getting drunk, getting laid. If you get back into a good routine and keep busy it will get easier. if you want to talk to someone but dont really have anyone u can talk to a random like me if you like.


----------



## Danger_Mouse (Apr 6, 2011)

Few years back when my gf left me after being together for a year, I was much like you and felt pretty much like a wreck.

I found exercise was quite good, going for a long run or to the gym or something took my mind off it. Unfortunately there isn't really a quick fix for this. It does take time, I know it took me time to move on. As kitten said, just find someone to talk to, it can be a friend or a random, someone with a similar interest who can take your mind off it.


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 6, 2011)

listen to empowering music or heavy metal. No emo stuff.
be with your mates. Have a few beers and perve on some chicks 
get a ps3 or xbox game
watch movies
go for a walk or play sports
realize that you are a good person and you deserve to be happy.


----------



## nathancl (Apr 6, 2011)

If I feel upset or sick in any way I go shopping. Its the best medicine. and then you look good in your new gear afterwards lol


----------



## vampstorso (Apr 6, 2011)

Virides said:


> I had a girl that dumped me for stupid reasons and I was much the same until I decided to see it for what it was "a stupid reason" and made myself hate her. For me, it was alot easier to think of her under a bad light than it was to think how "great" she was.
> 
> At the time this worked and now later on, I still respect her and understand that what we had was good for what it was, but the pain of the breakup doesnt hurt because I removed all the "miss" factor.
> 
> I haven't seen her for 4yrs now, and don't intend on catching up at all.



I agree...I figure generally if you've broken up chances are you didn't actually like each other anyway. I know that sounds over simplified, but have you ever noticed, when you're with someone, you complain about things they do? but once they're gone you think they're god?
A lot of people seem to just focus on the "good" when the persons left instead of the cold hard facts that you didn't like things about the relationship either.

but yeah...Sadly, getting angry about it seems the best route. You'll get over that anger in time, but it's a good way to make sure you don't talk to them, or relapse into thinking about them until its over and done with.


----------



## Megzz (Apr 6, 2011)

Just remember it gets better!!

You need to go out with friends, meet new people and do the things you enjoy doing. Before long you'll have moved on and when you look back you'll wonder how things ever seemed so bad.


----------



## Perko (Apr 6, 2011)

This should help
Bada Bing Nightspot


----------



## shellfisch (Apr 6, 2011)

sookie said:


> Females go thru this too.Knotted stomach,crying all the time,no appetite and sleeping/lying about all day.last time it happened to me (long time ago now) get up,shower,spruce yourself up,go get drunk,*pick a fight*,get laid,go home.you will feel better.but time heals all wounds.



Personally, I would recommend you NOT pick a fight 

I would not like for you to do this to/against someone I love.


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 6, 2011)

CraigP said:


> This should help
> Bada Bing Nightspot


 
That girl with the sleeve in the intro video is smokin'


----------



## AshMan (Apr 6, 2011)

I know how you feel buddy, when i moved to Australia i had to leave my girlfriend behind and it was like i had had my soul crushed. Its nasty, and there is no way around it other then time. Because i didnt know anyone and had nothing to do as all my stuff still hadnt arrived so i had nothing to do, i became really lonley and homesick. I would get up really early and go to bed really late in an attempt to stay in touch with everyone back home. Then i joined a new school and started my reptile collection again, as i had to leave all my herps in England. Most of the time i dont even think about it but i still get knots when i think about her, or my best friends back home, but i feel so much better now. So i guess the message is, do something to occupy yourself. I can relate to skipping uni classes because i really did not want to join a new school, but it helped, surrounding myself with friends. Dont let it get the best of you mate, its not worth it.


----------



## Tristan (Apr 6, 2011)

Virides said:


> I had a girl that dumped me for stupid reasons and I was much the same until I decided to see it for what it was "a stupid reason" and made myself hate her. For me, it was alot easier to think of her under a bad light than it was to think how "great" she was.
> 
> At the time this worked and now later on, I still respect her and understand that what we had was good for what it was, but the pain of the breakup doesnt hurt because I removed all the "miss" factor.
> 
> I haven't seen her for 4yrs now, and don't intend on catching up at all.


 

strange i have tried to hate people but i find it far to exhausting and spend more time thinking about them whilst trying to hate them so i tend to just nothing people now.

after my last break up i was pretty heart broken so i ended up taking up a few hobbies, i started cycling lots to and from work found that whilst cycling i was focused on the ride and thought of nothing else, and i also picked up snorkeling that led to free diving and i found that was remarkably relaxing, see all the cool stuff underwater and focusing on keeping your breathing low and your heart rate down etc.

and from doing all that regularly i ended up getting pretty fit and my abs and body started to get quite ripped so that was an ever better confidence boost as well.

hmm i could use that kind of motivation again now actually lol 

but i think every one deals with this stuff in their own way, and its just a matter of finding what works for you, at the end of the day the old cliche of time healing all is quite true, so ideally your just looking for the best detraction to pass that time.


----------



## ezekiel86 (Apr 6, 2011)

get the boys to take you out...even better house party...lots of new gals and just talkin to another female you dont know will open your eyes to what else is out their ...
all the best bud!


----------



## Perko (Apr 6, 2011)

Yes she is Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More





kawasakirider said:


> That girl with the sleeve in the intro video is smokin'


----------



## blakehose (Apr 6, 2011)

Exercise mate. Can't say i've been in the same situation personally, but I have family members whom have had a very rough trot in the past, and they found exercise to be absolute gold. It releases endorphins which liven you up a bit, and hopefully it will take your mind off everything in the process. Good luck.


----------



## Australis (Apr 6, 2011)

CraigP said:


> Yes she is Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More


 
You know her craig? i see she likes (eating) pythons.


----------



## Perko (Apr 6, 2011)

Had the pleasure of being at a few Xmas party's that hired her & a friend. Thats all i will say without being banned from this site!!!!



Australis said:


> You know her craig? i see she likes (eating) pythons.


----------



## mungus (Apr 6, 2011)

I got done once pretty bad.................so i simply got involved with her best friend,
then got the ex back for a few weeks then simple moved both of them on.
What a great few weeks that was................lol


----------



## Red-Ink (Apr 6, 2011)

mungus said:


> I got done once pretty bad.................so i simply got involved with her best friend,
> then got the ex back for a few weeks then simple moved both of them on.
> What a great few weeks that was................lol


 

I see.... So you go by the wise ancient saying that revenge is best served...... to the best friend.


----------



## Samma3l (Apr 6, 2011)

Use the time you have now to do the things you couldn't do with the Ex:
See mates more often
Stay up late
Cruise the net for pretty girls in bikinis
Eat food without cooking it
Spend money how you want to
Living Room - Shed conversions
etc

Also spend the time on personal development. In the time since my ex left me, I learnt sign language which is something I've always wanted to do. There are plenty of other things you can do. You now have to freedom to live your dreams without having someone drag you back to reality. Enjoy it wholeheartedly until you meet the next person worth your time and energy


----------



## Defective (Apr 6, 2011)

sookie said:


> Females go thru this too.Knotted stomach,crying all the time,no appetite and sleeping/lying about all day.last time it happened to me (long time ago now) get up,shower,spruce yourself up,go get drunk,pick a fight,get laid,go home.you will feel better.but time heals all wounds.


 
so take The Hilltop Hoods advice from 'what a great night' like it


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Apr 6, 2011)

i went throught he worst feeling of my life from my last GF more than 2 years ago,nothing helped me much but time,and even then i still avoid things to do with her now so i dont go backwards.I dont know why people choose to do this to us loved ones who think so highly of them


----------



## Bradchip (Apr 7, 2011)

I feel your pain mate. Such a hard thing to move on from heartbreak. My best advice is to distract yourself...with hobbies, with friends. Get out as much as possible. You'll meet someone better where everything will fall into place. 

I do know that these are just words...and it can be hard to combat what's in your head with good advice, but things WILL get better for you.


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Apr 7, 2011)

Im going through exactly the same thing, and to be honest its breaking my heart even though i called the relationship off just for a break . 1 week later she is running around with another guy. Ive gone beyond breaking point, i cant sleep i cant eat, ive missed 2 weeks of uni. And the worst part is that i actually know the guy and took her on the rebound knowing she was vulnerable. Try talking to close friends who whenever we go out drinking they take my fone off me just in case i do one of my stupid calls to her. Its very very hard at the beginning because after 2 years i thought she would want to give it time and not jump on the first guy that came around. Im even on anxiety medication for it and everyday is a struggle. If you need any help at all. Pm me and i can give you further details, because after working in a pharmacy for 5 years there are some over the counter calmatives that may help you but remeber they are for short term use only. Keep your head up and stick by ur close mates and hopefully it will improve.. i just havent seen that improvement yet..GL and remember you can do so much but...patience is the key..i think my family was outstanding in their constant support offering me holidaays which i rejected because i knew with her in my mind i wouldnt enjoy them....like they say there are many fish in the sea, But i want that one  Lol


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 7, 2011)

I think everyone can feel your pain hun. i have had 2 really bad break ups. The first guy i caught in bed with me best friend.the next one i found out after a year that he was married, when his wife rocked up on my doorstep with his 4 children! I cried, screamed, lashed out everyone else who cared about me. the worse thing about any break up is the baggage you can end up carrying around for life.

the sdvice that has been given before is spot on , IMO, go out with your mates, put a smile on your face even if you dont feel like it (smiling in itself makes you feel happier.) get drunk, party, enjoy your "freedom" etc, and eventually, with time, you'll start realising that life aint so bad, and before you know it she'll be a distant memory. 

And as someone else said before, success is the best revenge- if that fails- as also said before, do her best friend!


----------



## Torah (Apr 7, 2011)

sookie said:


> Females go thru this too.Knotted stomach,crying all the time,no appetite and sleeping/lying about all day.last time it happened to me (long time ago now) get up,shower,spruce yourself up,go get drunk,pick a fight,get laid,go home.you will feel better.but time heals all wounds.


 
Im Concrete ! I dont get this


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 7, 2011)

sookie said:


> Females go thru this too.Knotted stomach,crying all the time,no appetite and sleeping/lying about all day.last time it happened to me (long time ago now) get up,shower,spruce yourself up,go get drunk,pick a fight,get laid,go home.you will feel better.but time heals all wounds.



And that's on a normal day without a break up!


----------



## saximus (Apr 7, 2011)

Hahaha Gordo you're gonna cop it for that.
On a slightly different note, Sookie have you ever seen Ricky Gervais - Fame by and chance? There is a skit in there about a Sookie and that's all I can think of when I see your name


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 7, 2011)

saximus said:


> Hahaha Gordo you're gonna cop it for that.
> On a slightly different note, Sookie have you ever seen Ricky Gervais - Fame by and chance? There is a skit in there about a Sookie and that's all I can think of when I see your name



hehehehe!


----------



## wranga (Apr 7, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> I think everyone can feel your pain hun. i have had 2 really bad break ups. The first guy i caught in bed with me best friend.the next one i found out after a year that he was married, when his wife rocked up on my doorstep with his 4 children! I cried, screamed, lashed out everyone else who cared about me. the worse thing about any break up is the baggage you can end up carrying around for life.
> 
> the sdvice that has been given before is spot on , IMO, go out with your mates, put a smile on your face even if you dont feel like it (smiling in itself makes you feel happier.) get drunk, party, enjoy your "freedom" etc, and eventually, with time, you'll start realising that life aint so bad, and before you know it she'll be a distant memory.
> 
> And as someone else said before, success is the best revenge- if that fails- as also said before, do her best friend!


 
ouch


----------



## slither (Apr 7, 2011)

awww mate i feel for you it really sux aye i find it better to deal with the emotions that you will go through naturally that way u can real deal with it if u get wasted or suppress it eventually it will just blow up in your face and end up a lot worse working out and hitting the gym does really help its very hard to let go of somone special especially if you think things could be worked out


----------



## Alias (Apr 7, 2011)

Virides said:


> I had a girl that dumped me for stupid reasons and I was much the same until I decided to see it for what it was "a stupid reason" and made myself hate her. For me, it was alot easier to think of her under a bad light than it was to think how "great" she was.
> 
> At the time this worked and now later on, I still respect her and understand that what we had was good for what it was, but the pain of the breakup doesnt hurt because I removed all the "miss" factor.
> 
> I haven't seen her for 4yrs now, and don't intend on catching up at all.



This basically sums up how I've dealt with it in the past, focus on the things you didn't like about them, and before you know it you may be wondering why you were with them at all in the first place!

Remember that its never as bad as it seems in the beginning of the break up, the age old saying "time heals all wounds" is true.


----------



## sammy_01 (Apr 7, 2011)

act like you dont care. a friend once told me, gotta be mean to keep them keen. that's obviously not a good way to get a girl but it's a good way for revenge!


----------



## turtle (Apr 7, 2011)

This happened to me once but then I just went out to my herp shed and looked at my herps and thought, look at what I got. 

Hope this helps..

Dan


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys might take some of you up on the offer to chat, just havn't really felt like talking about it. Its much more complicated than you all think though its not shes just some chick ive been dating for a few years. I've known her since primary school so since i was around 11 and she was 10 we were friends then best mates from like 13 then we got together when i was 18. She ended up moving to Perth at the start of the year to go to uni then she told me 10 days ago she met some guy and its to hard to do long distance and she lieks him blabla then like 5 days later she calls me up saying how she cant beleive she just said that and shes sorry and he means nothing to her etc etc then were awseome again for 2-3 days then she stops replying to my texts/calls and called me up tonight to say were over and shes with him.... So i've lost my bestfriend as well as my girlfriend basically

Its just sapped all the life out of me  i would prefer to be dead than have this pain its that bad 

On top of that even if i wanted to stay friends with her which i dont think i do this new guy told her she cant text/call/see me and she told me to lose her number..


----------



## abnrmal91 (Apr 12, 2011)

Don't do anything stupid. It will fell bad for a long time but it will get better even when it doesn't look like it at the moment.


----------



## saximus (Apr 12, 2011)

Wow sorry to hear that dude. If she can move on that easy she's a b**** and doesn't deserve your respect anyway. Keep your chin up man and follow some of the advice people have put on here. It'll get better


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Apr 12, 2011)

abnrmal91 said:


> Don't do anything stupid. It will fell bad for a long time but it will get better even when it doesn't look like it at the moment.


 
When i said i'd prefer to be dead i didn't mean i was going to do anything stupid just to clarify before someone calls the cops!
she just took me off on her facebook from in a relationship to me and put him up then she swiftly blocked me.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 12, 2011)

saximus said:


> Wow sorry to hear that dude. If she can move on that easy she's a b**** and doesn't deserve your respect anyway. Keep your chin up man and follow some of the advice people have put on here. It'll get better


 
Saximus has it in 1 hun. what a cold hearted so and so...


----------



## yommy (Apr 12, 2011)

Do her sister, best friend and if her mum is a MILF throw her in for good measure too. 
She's disrespected you and what you stood for, she's not worth it in the long run. 
What doesn't kill you makes you stronger and its better to find out now, grow and be stronger for the experience.


----------



## sammy_01 (Apr 12, 2011)

it kind of sounds similar to my story......

okay i liked this girls for like 2 years and she liked me, so we had a thing.

an then i recently went camping with her and decided to bring my best mate. anyway me and her were going really well and then, my now OLD best mate stole her and ran off with her and i was all by myself.

After all that we sorted it out and me and my friend became friends again, and the girl said she was so sorry and she should have not done that and she said it wouldnt happen again.

And then they meet up on new years and then he messages me and says that he had a thing for her again!

so yeah i know how you feel.
listen to angus n julia stone, that usllay calms me.


----------



## Megzz (Apr 15, 2011)

saximus said:


> Wow sorry to hear that dude. If she can move on that easy she's a b**** and doesn't deserve your respect anyway. Keep your chin up man and follow some of the advice people have put on here. It'll get better



Exactly. Even if it doesn't seem like it now, you'll end up finding a girl who actually deserves you, so dont let this one get you down too much. Obviously shes not as great as she seemed, so dont waste any more time wanting her back. Move forward


----------



## eitak (Apr 15, 2011)

So not only were you two partners but had been friends for a super long time? 

Even if she didn't want to be in a relationship with you, she should still love you for the history the two of you have, and for her to be able to break up with you and start seeing someone else in the space of a couple of wks, well i'm speechless. I can't even fathom how she managed to do that, not only to her partner but long time best friend.

No offence but she seems like a heartless bitch and you obviously deserve better, try not to get hung up on her she's not worth it . . perhaps think, somehow, to be thankful that someone so heartless is no longer in you life . . Although it's obviously going to be hard and i'm sorry you had to be put through this


----------



## Torah (Apr 15, 2011)

Southern_Forest_Drag said:


> When i said i'd prefer to be dead i didn't mean i was going to do anything stupid just to clarify before someone calls the cops!
> she just took me off on her facebook from in a relationship to me and put him up then she swiftly blocked me.


 
She sounds like a tip-rat ! and a gutless one at that 

Sorry


----------



## reptileKev81 (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm not gonna go through 6 pages of posts on this topic so I dunno if this has already been mentioned.
It probably has but if it hasn't:

The best way to get over an old lover, is to get under a new one!

Works like a charm


----------

